# G19 or G26



## tarmac (May 25, 2008)

I have a G17 and would like to get another 9mm Glock. Torn between the G19 or G26. What one would you get? I might add I live in South Carolina and think the G26 would be great for CCW during the hot summer.
Thank you
Frank

G17, G21SF, Ruger SP101, Bersa 380


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

Since you already have the 17, I would say the 26. Otherwise I would go for the 19.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I like the feel of the 19 better than the 26 and it wouldn't be that big of a deal to conceal imho.:smt023


----------



## wiseguy (Feb 24, 2007)

the glock 19....in my opinion the longer barrel/slide assists in keeping it tucked nicely under a waistband for CC, both are fun to shoot and accurate, if you get the pearce grip extenders on the 26 the grip feels almost exactly the same as the 19. 19 feels a lil better in my hands personally and the magazine capacity is a lil more than the 26.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

get the 26
i have one and it takes the mags from the 17 also for backup
this is one gun that is on almost everybody's list for a ccw weapon
a wonderful pistol


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

G26. As the original poster said, great for hot weather CCW.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I can't believe I didn't get the G19 first! At least I have one, and I don't believe I'd want to do without.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

If I could only have one Glock, it would be a 26. It's more versatile for carry than any other size of Glock.


----------



## JonathanS (May 18, 2008)

The 26 is my choice,I got the 21 first which is what you did but in the 45 and now I got an m&p compact and looking at the 26 also.I live in florida so summer clothing is mabey 340 days a year so size is an issue for carry on.


----------

